# jalapeño stuffed peppers & olive things &



## Lisa901 (Oct 6, 2021)

That looks very good and interests me because my father and I used to make something similar. He used to buy Anaheim peppers ( medium) and he would burn the skin off them with his propane torch. We would then brush and clean, slit down side and seeds out. Then stuffered with spears of Monterey Jack cheese, dipped in flour, batter and deep fried. They would come out big and puffy. We then would put salsa on top and munga. He since passed away. I made them a couple times myself, not the same. He used 7 up or wine and pancake mix in his batter. I think I fail on that part. Makes me miss him. Yours look incredible. Something different to try!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Lisa, and welcome to the cooking forum…I’ve been on a quest ro make Mexican stuffed poblano peppers like the ones that I had in San Diego…Your Dads recipe sounds like it
.
This recipe is easy, just cut the pepper in half lengthwise and stuff it with your favorite
cheese and top with Italian fried breadcrumbs that are fried in some butter and olive oil..
the bacon is optional.

I’ve also made them with stuffing and anchovies ( they were my favorite)
here’s a pic.










and then there is peppers that I stuffed whole


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

With the jalapeño peppers and olive things I made a fast escarole soup with 2 bunches of chopped escarole… (3) sausage, 1-15 oz can of cannellini beans, 1 qt of chicken broth and sautéed chopped garlic and grated cheese on top.
Cooking time 20 minutes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Make some ABTs, you'll thank me for the rest of your life.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

What are ABTs? 

Joanne, my mouth actually watered seeing your peppers. Have you tried smoking them, we love smoked peppers stuffed. These sure do look great.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, no, never smoked peppers cause we don’t have a smoker…we did buy one several years ago, but could never get it right, it smoked up a storm…I remember your smoked ribs!
I think that’s why we bought a smoker.

Our ribs came out burned, after a few tries we tossed it.
I love hot peppers, the jalapeño is just the right amount of hot. My favorite stuffed jalapeño’s are the stuffed ones with the anchovies.

Our friend just sent us some little tiny little red hot peppers from California…Holy Cow are they hot. My guy is putting one in his omelet every morning - he likes to suffer.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> What are ABTs?
> 
> Joanne, my mouth actually watered seeing your peppers. Have you tried smoking them, we love smoked peppers stuffed. These sure do look great.


ABT, short for Atomic Buffalo Turds. Lots of recipes on the internet, here is just one.










Atomic Buffalo Turds Recipe


Try Atomic Buffalo Turds! You'll just need 12 fresh jalapeno peppers, 12 slices of bacon, 24 little smokies, 1 package of cream cheese (room temperature), 2...




www.keyingredient.com


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> ABT, short for Atomic Buffalo Turds. Lots of recipes on the internet, here is just one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First I have heard of them, but they sure do looks good, I will give them a try.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, it was charcole…It smoked like crazy, like a bon fire!
It was only about 35 dollars.
It smoked so much ( big black smoke) we had to move it from the deck to the lawn.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, it was charcole…It smoked like crazy, like a bon fire!
> It was only about 35 dollars.
> It smoked so much ( big black smoke) we had to move it from the deck to the lawn.


That doesn't sound right. When I have smoked something in my Weber kettle I just put some wood on top of the lit charcoal. I get a gray/white smoke but if the smoke stops it's either on fire or the wood has completely gone to charcoal.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, it was charcole…It smoked like crazy, like a bon fire!
> It was only about 35 dollars.
> It smoked so much ( big black smoke) we had to move it from the deck to the lawn.


Oh wow, that is bad, I see why you trashed it now. Charcoal has the best taste of the three but is hardest to smoke with. I converted my charcoal to an electric because I didn't want to devote a complete day to smoking a Boston Butt. It is harder to regulate the temps with charcoal also. I smoke my ribs at no more the 225 degrees and no less than 200. Boston Butts at 200 and some times it will take 10-18 hours for them to hit internal 190. I like between 190-200 internal. Smoke too fast and the meat will have too much smoke and will be tough.

The trick is to get your smoker seasoned well for good smoked foods. A good seasoned smoker can make meats taste great even with very little to no smoke. I have seen some people wash their smokers out after use, that ruins the seasoning. Sorry, got carried away. I really do hate that y'all had a bad experience with smoking, you are really missing some great foods.


----------

